# Center speaker that goes well with Paradigm Monitor 7 floor standing speakers



## BORIStheBLADE (Jun 2, 2013)

I went and checked out a bunch of new speakers and settled with the Paradigm Monitor 7 floor speakers and I wanted go with their Monitor 1 center speaker. The problem I have is the speaker is still a bit too big for my setup. I would need to mount my 59" Plasma on the wall or get a whole new tv stand. The Monitor 1 is about 10.5" deep and I don't have that much room on the stand. Any suggestions on another speaker to consider?

Thanks


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We are getting a new tv and just bought the stand in the included pic. Our center channel is 9 inches high and 33 inches long. We bought a 64 inch tv and a 60 inch stand the tv is 60 inches. We are having a shelf made to go over the center channel for the new tv to sit on. Picture is with our spare tv but it will be about the same with a much better tv.


----------



## BORIStheBLADE (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. How heavy is the new TV going to be by chance? I think my Samsung plasma is about 100lb.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

About 100 as well. It's the 64 inch f8500 and because of the weight I'm having the shelf made so it can handle the load. Don't want to break the new tv.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Its strongly recommended to stay within the same line of speaker for your front 3. Do your best to work in the matching centre.


----------

